# Are there news about Note Performer 4 or an update of Note Performer for m1



## sommatixvitto (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi,
I'm a Note Performer's user and I love it, especially when I play NP with Dorico 4, but I can't find news about an update of NP for M1 processor! I would like to know also if there are news about NP 4.

Thanks!


----------



## RSK (Mar 29, 2022)

I have an M1 and use Dorico with Noteperformer. It works fine, but only in Rosetta mode.


----------



## Wallander (Mar 30, 2022)

We're targeting native M1 support with the next version of NotePerformer. While at it, we must also drop 32-bit support, which means that NotePerformer 3 will be the last version to run in Sibelius 6 and Finale 2014.5. 

Unfortunately, I don't have an ETA or much information I can share. It's not just an update but a major project. We're attempting something new and ambitious, never done before, and it's still in an R&D phase. Pushing technology boundaries into new territory takes time. I think you'll find it worth the wait. 

It is no secret that the compact soundbank is the main limitation of NotePerformer 3. Interpretation, speed, and user-friendliness are excellent as is. The challenge is to propel the sound quality without sacrificing any of that.


----------



## sommatixvitto (Mar 30, 2022)

Wallander said:


> We're targeting native M1 support with the next version of NotePerformer. While at it, we must also drop 32-bit support, which means that NotePerformer 3 will be the last version to run in Sibelius 6 and Finale 2014.5.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have an ETA or much information I can share. It's not just an update but a major project. We're attempting something new and ambitious, never done before, and it's still in an R&D phase. Pushing technology boundaries into new territory takes time. I think you'll find it worth the wait.
> 
> It is no secret that the compact soundbank is the main limitation of NotePerformer 3. Interpretation, speed, and user-friendliness are excellent as is. The challenge is to propel the sound quality without sacrificing any of that.


Awesome news! 
Don't worry, Take your time to do an awesome update! 

Thank you for the response


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 30, 2022)

Wallander said:


> We're targeting native M1 support with the next version of NotePerformer. While at it, we must also drop 32-bit support, which means that NotePerformer 3 will be the last version to run in Sibelius 6 and Finale 2014.5.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have an ETA or much information I can share. It's not just an update but a major project. We're attempting something new and ambitious, never done before, and it's still in an R&D phase. Pushing technology boundaries into new territory takes time. I think you'll find it worth the wait.
> 
> It is no secret that the compact soundbank is the main limitation of NotePerformer 3. Interpretation, speed, and user-friendliness are excellent as is. The challenge is to propel the sound quality without sacrificing any of that.


Hi Arne, I trust that you will do an amazing work with NP4...

Take your time and best regards,

Maximus


----------



## Gil (Apr 2, 2022)

Hello Arne,
Thanks for your update! Can't wait to write music with the next version 

I know software development takes time (30 years developer here), moreover when it includes art!

Thanks for helping us with your wonderfull software!

Best regards and take care,
Gil.


----------



## eboats (Apr 2, 2022)

Fantastic product and support so looking forward to this!


----------



## sinkd (Apr 4, 2022)

Never been disappointed with a Noteperformer release and there is an obvious reason for that. Looking forward to it when it is good and ready.


----------



## crescentmoon52 (May 5, 2022)

"It is no secret that the compact soundbank is the main limitation of NotePerformer 3. Interpretation, speed, and user-friendliness are excellent as is. The challenge is to propel the sound quality without sacrificing any of that."
With plenty of gig and terabyte drives a cheap prices just go ahead and do what is needed to get the sounds you want...
The Sky's the limit!!


----------



## Chris Schmidt (May 5, 2022)

Wallander said:


> We're targeting native M1 support with the next version of NotePerformer. While at it, we must also drop 32-bit support, which means that NotePerformer 3 will be the last version to run in Sibelius 6 and Finale 2014.5.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have an ETA or much information I can share. It's not just an update but a major project. We're attempting something new and ambitious, never done before, and it's still in an R&D phase. Pushing technology boundaries into new territory takes time. I think you'll find it worth the wait.
> 
> It is no secret that the compact soundbank is the main limitation of NotePerformer 3. Interpretation, speed, and user-friendliness are excellent as is. The challenge is to propel the sound quality without sacrificing any of that.


Take your time because frankly, I think the kind of tech you're developing is basically the way forward with virtual instruments and I wish more companies were developing it, and beyond the orchestra, instead of just fixating on Kontakt-style libraries.

One thing I find interesting about music technology, that kinda separates it from other technology, is that whereas most technology is about the machines taking workload off of a single person and speeding up the overall process, music technology is more about piling it on to one person.

Sure, with these sample libraries, DAWs, etc. A single person can achieve incredible results and make a finished recording that would've previously taken multiple people to do, but the time investment to get really high quality is huge because the technology is often unwieldy, still kind of primitive if you think about it, and kinda sucks the joy out of composing.

Something that is affordable and which can interpret a score or MIDI data and provide playback that's at least as good as what can be done with samples currently, sounds balanced "out of the box", but doesn't really require any more input than the composer "putting the notes on the page" would be the real "game changer" in the industry IMO. I'd have a lot more fun and get a lot more ideas finished.

So I patiently, if eagerly, await your next big update.


----------



## sinkd (May 17, 2022)

@Wallander 
Arne,

Still patiently sitting tight, here. But this thread made me wonder about something. When you talk about performance (speed) I assume you mean loading times (which are magical compared to other libs). Have you considered making a "lite" and "pro" version? I would be very happy to gain a lot of performance and interpretation improvements in exchange for a playback template that takes even 5 times as long to load for orchestral stuff. The "lite version" could even just be a revert to NP 3.3.2 

Just a thought—DS


----------

